# PID and heating element?



## $mok!ng (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a MES 30 smoker and have been toying with the idea of a PID controller.  I dont need to be sold on the need for the PID as I am familiar with masterbuilts faults.  My question is a lot of people (generally everyone) recommends a Auber PID with a much higher wattage rating than what my heating element is rated for.  I think my heating element is a 800w element.  So why do I need a PID rated at 1400+w?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2020)

I have the 1510 on a MES 30 . I believe the 1510 is 1500 watts . You can use it for other things besides the MES , or maybe in the future you'll have a different smoker with a higher wattage  element . It's a great controller .


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 25, 2020)

I have the Auber WS1200 controller and I use it on my SmokinTex 1460 electric smoker to control the temperature when I make sausage etc. I can make 6 separate programs on it and when I turn it on it does the rest. No need to sit around and watch the temperature. This one I believe is designed for 800 watt burner's. Go to Auber's website and you can find the exact information you are looking for by calling them and speaking to a tech. Good luck


----------



## Murray (Nov 25, 2020)

You don’t need 1400Watts for a 800Watt element but I look at it this way, nobody complains of too much horsepower but an underpowered engine will have lots of complaints being too gutless.  Chopsaw has a valid point, down the road you might need that power.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 25, 2020)

$mok!ng said:


> I have a MES 30 smoker and have been toying with the idea of a PID controller.  I dont need to be sold on the need for the PID as I am familiar with masterbuilts faults.  My question is a lot of people (generally everyone) recommends a Auber PID with a much higher wattage rating than what my heating element is rated for.  I think my heating element is a 800w element.  So why do I need a PID rated at 1400+w?



You don't need a 1.5 kW controller to run an 800 W pit.

I have an MES Pro series that I use with my Black Cat PID controller.  No bells and whistles just steady reliable temperature control.

The standard Black Cat controller can run 1250 Watts.  More than enough to run your MES unit.

PM me if interested.

JC


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a MES 30 with the Auber PID.  When the heat element went south, I swapped it over for the element that the MES 40 uses--the extra wattage in the bigger element sure made a nice difference.  If I had bought a lower wattage PID, I wouldn't have been able to do that.
Gary


----------



## $mok!ng (Nov 25, 2020)

Well its settled, ,i just bought an auber 1211


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2020)

You won't be sorry . Keep us posted .


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2020)

Auber WS-1510ELPM can draw 1,200 watts indefinitely without reducing the output from 100% with no overheating issues with the exterior heat sink it comes installed with. If lower borderline amp PIDs are used make sure it cycles within an hour or look up the parameters for your model's output and max duration at 100% output before heat ends the life of the PID or SSR.


----------



## $mok!ng (Nov 25, 2020)

dr k i have no idea what you just said.


----------



## Jcarter93 (Dec 3, 2021)

Murray said:


> You don’t need 1400Watts for a 800Watt element but I look at it this way, nobody complains of too much horsepower but an underpowered engine will have lots of complaints being too gutless.  Chopsaw has a valid point, down the road you might need that power.


What happens if you run a 1400 watt PID and an 800 watt element?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2021)

Jcarter93 said:


> What happens if you run a 1400 watt PID and an 800 watt element?


Works just fine . Nothing to worry about .


----------



## Jcarter93 (Dec 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Works just fine . Nothing to worry about .


Sorry, I meant 1800 watt element


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2021)

Jcarter93 said:


> Sorry, I meant 1800 watt element


You'll be short 400 watts . I wouldn't try that myself .


----------



## Jcarter93 (Dec 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> You'll be short 400 watts . I wouldn't try that myself .


Well yeah, but what happens? You burn out the PID?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm not an electrician , but common sense tells me that overheating of the PID would be likely . I was replying to the 800 watt question.  So I don't have an answer based in fact for this .


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 3, 2021)

Call Auber and ask them but good luck getting someone you can understand !


----------



## radioguy (Dec 3, 2021)

*It is good electric engineering practice to over rate any component.  Simply put the component with the lowest wattage is essentially the weakest link.  Think safety factor, lifetime and reliability.  
If a car has a maximum speed of 100 mph,  will it last longer be safer if you run it at 50mph or 100mph.  
, which is better a 1 gallon  pail or 5 gallon?  I hope this helps

RG*


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2021)

I run a 1200 watt element in my MES40 Gen1, using the Auber WS-1510ELPM.


----------



## Murray (Dec 10, 2021)

Jcarter93 said:


> What happens if you run a 1400 watt PID and an 800 watt element?


1800watts/120 Volts=15 amps.  Our house is wired for 15amps. on all the receptacles, so in your case at my house you’re at the limit. Toss in an extension cord you might start tripping breakers. Watch for heat by touching the plug end at the wall. The 1400watt PID would be beyond the 1800watt element, I don’t know how the PID would react but I would suspect heat buildup which in a worse case scenario COULD result in a fire. I would suspect that you would be shortening the life of the PID by pushing it to the limit.


----------



## xbubblehead (Dec 10, 2021)

If I wanted to control that much power I'd use the PID to control a contactor (high power relay) and pass the power through the contactor not some solid state device.  It'd be on/off proportional control but nothing wrong with that.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 10, 2021)

Well this isn't a smoke house answer but I'm getting this Auber WS-2000F-USB with the  N1050 PID to control my 1800 Watt (@ 15 amps) heat treat oven........ It is way more advanced than a smoke house control with ramp and soak programing.......I will drive my little oven to 2300 degrees.....  yea baby...

From Auber - _" *Model 1*: Designed for North America 120V AC power lines, where most circuits and outlets in a home in North America are rated as 15 Amp. The maximum power it can drive is 1800W. The input socket is IEC C14 and output socket NEMA 5-15R. For this model, the compatible input power cord option is NEMA 5-15P to C13, 14AWG, 10 ft. "_


----------



## Jcarter93 (Dec 10, 2021)

Murray said:


> 1800watts/120 Volts=15 amps.  Our house is wired for 15amps. on all the receptacles, so in your case at my house you’re at the limit. Toss in an extension cord you might start tripping breakers. Watch for heat by touching the plug end at the wall. The 1400watt PID would be beyond the 1800watt element, I don’t know how the PID would react but I would suspect heat buildup which in a worse case scenario COULD result in a fire. I would suspect that you would be shortening the life of the PID by pushing it to the limit.


Thank you. I decided to go with an inkbird that could handle the element. For your peace of mind, it's on a 20 amp breaker.


----------



## Murray (Dec 11, 2021)

Jcarter93 said:


> Thank you. I decided to go with an inkbird that could handle the element. For your peace of mind, it's on a 20 amp breaker.


LOL. Not my piece of mind. Yours! Good call, it’s always better to have a bit of room rather than run it at max. amperage. Your insurance company will be happy.


----------



## southensmoker (Dec 26, 2021)

__





						My PID install
					

I have a 30" MES and I love the smoker but I didn't like the + or - 25 temp swing.  So i ordered the following items from auber: 1 x 25A SSR (RS1A40D25)  = $15.001 x Universal 1/16 DIN PID Temperature Controller (SYL-2362)  = $42.551 x K type thermocouple 4"probe, Smoker, Oven (TC-K3MM)  =...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Here is my install


----------

